# Think it’s legit?



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

It feels too good to be true, but I want it to be! Anyone wanna take the plunge? Grab 2 and I’ll venmo you! Ha









Vortex Fury HD 5000 10x42 Laser Rangefinder Binocular


Vortex Fury HD 5000 10x42 Laser Rangefinder Binocular



www.nothaza.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Scam. Root URL stinks badly. Aside from that, if something is too good to be true, it probably is. Nobody sells glass like that for that price unless its a bitter divorce.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Scam. Root URL stinks badly. Aside from that, if something is too good to be true, it probably is. Nobody sells glass like that for that price unless its a bitter divorce.


They had a paypal option, so I figured the scam protection would cover it. We’ll see if they show up! And if they do, if they’re real!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Spinning the wheel eh? Good luck.


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

Did you get a tracking number?


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Sidviciouser said:


> Did you get a tracking number?


Not yet, I was going to give it till Monday for one to show up. It said 1-4 business days to process. So we'll see!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was the paypal sent as a normal business transaction or marked as "gift" ? If its marked gift you are screwed.

-DallanC


----------

